# Fibonacci Gauge: proportion projects pleasing to the eye



## John McM (4 Dec 2006)

Just found this video and thought it may be of interest

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/story. ... cat5610002

 
Regards
John


----------



## boabbruce (5 Dec 2006)

I found some plans on how to make your own.

http://goldennumber.net/goldgrid.htm


----------

